# Rear Disk Conversion?



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a Trek T1000. The wheel has threads for a Drum Brake and the frame has the Pacman anchor for the drum brake. I found the thread on adapter to use the wheel with disks, But I'm looking for a safe and easy way to add disk mounts to the frame. any help??


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

I found it at precision tandems. they have a disk caliper that is made for my bike.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tommignon said:


> I have a Trek T1000. The wheel has threads for a Drum Brake and the frame has the Pacman anchor for the drum brake. I found the thread on adapter to use the wheel with disks, But I'm looking for a safe and easy way to add disk mounts to the frame. any help??


I know you've already found yours, but if others are looking; there's this: http://www.2bgoods.com/Brake-Therapy-Disc-Brake-Conversion-Kit-Tandem-Frames-100154.htm

I used a Brake Therapy adaptor years ago on a bike before disc tabs became standard. Worked great.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

tommignon said:


> I found it at precision tandems. they have a disk caliper that is made for my bike.


Let us know how this works out. I have the same bike, and in a casual look thought I needed to source the adaptor from Trek, etc. It'd be great if Precision's offering included the "Disc-O" adaptor.


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

The Parts came, they look great, everything is there to convert even the little crimp thing for the cable. I'll do a review after I install this weekend.


----------

